# cbse.nic.in (opendns problem)



## paroh (May 25, 2012)

I noticed that if i am using opendns the site cbse.nic.in is not opening . But if i am using google dns or my isp dns it is opening. Is any body of u having the same issue while using opendns?

\
*while using opendns*
Hmm, cbse.nic.in isn't loading right now.

The computers that run cbse.nic.in are having some trouble. Usually this is just a temporary problem, so you might want to try again in a few minutes.

Want more detail? See which nameservers are failing.
Nameserver trace for cbse.nic.in:

    Looking for who is responsible for root zone and followed h.root-servers.net.
    Looking for who is responsible for in and followed a0.in.afilias-nst.info.
    Looking for who is responsible for nic.in and followed ns6.nic.in.

Nameservers for cbse.nic.in:

    nicnet.nic.in returned (SERVFAIL)
    ns8.nic.in returned (SERVFAIL)
    ns1.nic.in returned (SERVFAIL)
    ns6.nic.in returned (SERVFAIL)


----------



## TSPatange_1309 (Jun 13, 2012)

Have you checked your PC settings? Your computer settings can override the router configuration. Also check for TCP settings or try opening from proxy servers!


----------

